# Entertainment / boredom cure



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

I had my Betta in a community tank, but for the first couple of weeks he got picked on. So I moved him to a 2 gallon tank. Then I figured he was lonely - since my guppies had died, I decided to move my Molly out and get a new one (yes, I know they should be in groups, but I hadn’t gotten any to replenish after Ick got ‘em!). So my new Molly seemed alright - everybody kept to themselves. Then a few days ago, my Betta started picking on my Molly... which is what’s _supposed]/I] to happen, according to many people. My Betta finally got a spine, and lost his yellow belly! LOL
Anyhoo...
I still worry he’s bored. Maybe not so much lonesome, though. In the wild, the males keep to themselves, until breeding season. But that doesn’t mean they don’t have things to do! Worry about predators, patrol their territory, hunt for food... since mine is obviously not having to do all that, I worry. My husband keeps telling me not to put human emotions on fish - but I’m sure they still have some semblance of knowing when things get too dull.
So... question is, what do I give him? His tank is up against a wall mirror, but he didn’t even flare when I put him there! I now have a sheet of construction paper, partly to not stress him out if he ever does notice, and partly for more decoration/color.
Are there toys, or something, for fish? Or am I just being needlessly fretful? *g*_


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I think your worring about nothing. I don't think he will get bored not having to worry about getting fed or being eaten.


RC


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

You're husband is right. Their brains aren't complex enough, it's pretty much instinct-only for fish. Usually their favorite "past-time" is building/re-building bubblenests, keeps them occupied quite well.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Does he have plants in his tank? Mine like plants. Mine also LOVE small caves; they love to hide in them and peek out at me. I really wouldn't worry to much about him being bored though.


----------

